# am I doing it right?



## bapholial (Nov 23, 2013)

Its now day three with my dove. I let him out in my room and hung out for hours with him. He doesn't fuss much when I get him out but he does try to jump off my hand. And when I put him back, he tries to get back out. Last night and this morning he seemed comfortable enough to lay down on my dresser facing me. the relaxed rest on one wing or both. I saw on ringneckdove.com that its rare for adults to do that (he's 2). So is that a good sign? Seems like he's starting to get comfy but he runs away from me way more than yesterday  I've just been going and picking him up randomly then sitting with him til he walks or flies off. Then I'd do it again later on. he sat with me for a while yesterday but now he tries to evade. Is that normal? What do I need to do?


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

If you've only had him three days, he's doing really well. Give him a little space and let him come to you. Relaxing on his wings is also a sign of comfort and trust. Be patient, move slowly and talk conversationally to him. Try to spend time with him at the same time every day to set a routine. In a few weeks let us know how he's doing!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you are doing fine. Like Trish says, give him a little space and let him come to you. And hopefully, when you are saying you are "picking him up" you don't mean that you are *grabbing* him? You should avoid grabbing you dove with your hands - it will just make him *avoid* you more. Let him perch on your hand by _slowly_ sliding your hand under him. And resist trying to pet him. Only pet your dove when he's super tame _and_ he seems to enjoy it. Some doves never like being petted and you have to respect that - petting is a mammal thing, not a bird thing! If you want your dove to like you, you need to be totally calm and not fuss with him too much - don't pet him, chase him, grab him - just be there and let him discover that your arm is a warm place where he won't be hassled.

But generally, it sounds like you are doing OK. He just doesn't know you well. Give it more time and he may come to you. Here are some treat foods that you might try offering your dove from your open hand - if he likes them, it will help you tame him:

1) finely mashed hardboiled egg
2) hemp seeds (you can get them on eBay) 
see: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hemp-Seeds-hemp-seed-hemp-nuts-1-pound-/140991468876
3) (thawed) frozen baby green peas

My doves fly right over to me, if I have any of the above foods in my hand. If he's afraid of your hand at first, try putting a few crumbs of the above foods in front of him - let him try them - then put a few more, etc. Eventually, he will understand that your open hand means "food".

He will get to like his cage better, once he gets used to it and feels like it is his "safe place". Right now, it sounds like he is not sure yet. Over time, he will probably go back in on his own. But make sure he goes back in his cage every night so he associates it with his place to sleep.


----------

